
Atomic John: Truck driver uncovers secrets about first nuclear bombs (2008) - rdl
http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2008/12/15/atomic-john
======
Unbeliever69
I appreciated "The End of the Tour" vibe of the writing. I'm always fascinated
by men/women who are obsessed about something. It makes me think of the
[http://americanart.si.edu/collections/search/artwork/?id=989...](http://americanart.si.edu/collections/search/artwork/?id=9897)
a piece of art created by one man over 14 years in a rented garage. Nobody
knew of its existence until his death. I'm glad that Atomic John was
transparent about his obsession.

------
rdl
This is the book he wrote: [http://www.amazon.com/Atom-Bombs-Secret-Inside-
Little/dp/B00...](http://www.amazon.com/Atom-Bombs-Secret-Inside-
Little/dp/B0006S2AJ0)

------
Merad
I bought his book a few years back after seeing an article (quite possibly
this one) about it. I haven't gotten around to reading it in depth, but
several times I've spent a few hours flipping through it reading bits and
pieces. It's fantastic if you have any interest in the subject matter.

------
mrmondo
Looks to be behind a pay wall or something of that sort as there is the title
but not body content - has anyone got another link?

~~~
teh_klev
Archive.is is your friend:

[http://archive.is/Efd68](http://archive.is/Efd68)

~~~
mrmondo
Thank you :)

